# PubMed- Pharmacological therapy for irritable bowel syndrome.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Pharmacological therapy for irritable bowel syndrome.*

Nihon Shokakibyo Gakkai Zasshi. 2014 Jul;111(7):1353-8

Authors: Akiho H, Nakamura K

PMID: 24998726 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

